# Western uni-mount 6.6 night hawk and back drag edge



## dj89 (Oct 16, 2008)

Sole my jeep don"t need the plow any more Western uni-mount 6.6 night hawk and back drag edge great plow works very well, Nighthawk lights are much better than stock, and there is a back drag edge that makes drive ways very fast. Mount and wire is there for a 99 wrangler. Looking for $2500. can load in to a truck, Deliver for a $1.50 a mile. 7166798163 call of text thanks Jordan


----------



## WhitePlowr (Jan 8, 2011)

still for sale? got pictures?


----------



## dj89 (Oct 16, 2008)

Yes it is,


----------



## WhitePlowr (Jan 8, 2011)

how did you hook the night hawks up and was the back drag edge custom or factory?


----------



## dj89 (Oct 16, 2008)

There just wired up to the old harrness, the back drag edge is custom and done right, its on a pin so it can move. Both work great. Way better then factory


----------



## WhitePlowr (Jan 8, 2011)

got any pics of backdrag and pin set up ? thanks


----------



## dj89 (Oct 16, 2008)

I can send some to a cell phone if you want to pm me your number, or a email addy.


----------



## dj89 (Oct 16, 2008)

I can send some to a cell phone if you want to pm me your number, or a email addy.


----------



## Reggie (Jun 26, 2010)

dj89;1293135 said:


> I can send some to a cell phone if you want to pm me your number, or a email addy.


Can you email me pics?


----------



## dj89 (Oct 16, 2008)

the photo above is the only one i have right now, but if you send me your email or phone number i can end you some more, anything you want?


----------



## Reggie (Jun 26, 2010)

dj89;1305319 said:


> the photo above is the only one i have right now, but if you send me your email or phone number i can end you some more, anything you want?


I'd like to get photos of the back drag edge & pin set up.

My email is: [email protected]


----------



## jcpate (Feb 4, 2011)

Still for Sale?? Location? Im in Michigan. [email protected] email please


----------

